# What are you doing for New Years Eve?



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

What are you doing this evening - New Years eve? 

Ron & I are looking after our 3 year old granddaughter as our son is going partying! We'll probably hit the hottub and then be in bed before the clock strikes midnight.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

We are also at the stage where the kids(22 and 18) are out partying and we are home alone. What a nice change. Planning to drink wine, eat appies and hopefully stay awake to bring in the new year.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Nothing/staying home


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Staying home and my 17 year old daughter is having 6 friends over = headache and wine for me.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Probably just going to my friends house that lives 2 houses down. But not to long since hubby hurt his back. Probably will be high on the couch at home.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Just hanging out with some family and friends. Probably play some Rock Band. Probably eat *way* too much. Just take it easy and let the new year ring in!:wave:


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Going out to dinner, watching fireworks, having champagne and then dessert.
Tomorrow, we are invited to an Open House.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

My neighbors are having a party!!!! = WALKING DISTANCE LOL!!!!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Don't slip on ice.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

We might go have some dinner and maybe a drink, but Matt still has to take it easy. Its been a week since he had his appendix out (on Christmas Eve) so he is not ready to party yet.. I am totaly ok with that. I am pretty tired anyway..


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Staying home. I'll cook up some hots wings, have few beers and snacks and ring in the new year here on the forum. Man I must be getting OLD.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ensconced here at the homestead. Having Bloody Mary's now, then am making a deconstructed shrimp parmesan for dinner, and Veuve Clicquot and chocolate later. Tapping my son's collection of dvd's for some flix.
Lazing around with our dogs. Heaven.

Tomorrow we'll have blackeyed peas and hamhocks and more lazing around.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll probably be staying home...my parents decided not to go out because my dad is sick and my mom doesn't want to go alone. I was going to go to a friends house...but unlsess my stomach feels better...then I'll go have some fun...not sure if I'm staying over or not...but no idea!!

Other than that I'll have some soda...snacks watch the ball drop and go to bed...maybe even with Maddie! Maddie's New Years treat will be peanut butter in her Kong...its a toy! 

Or I'll be sitting here on the forum...writing my New Years Resolution!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

WAAAHHHHHHHHHH Work for me ...Brad gets to ring in the new yr alone with the doggies!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

We usually go out but this year we are staying home with the boys and I'm thrilled about it!! I bought great snacks for the evening, we are just going to hang out!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> I'll probably be staying home...my parents decided not to go out because my dad is sick and my mom doesn't want to go alone. I was going to go to a friends house...but unlsess my stomach feels better...then I'll go have some fun...not sure if I'm staying over or not...but no idea!!
> 
> Other than that I'll have some soda...snacks watch the ball drop and go to bed...maybe even with Maddie! Maddie's New Years treat will be peanut butter in her Kong...its a toy!
> 
> Or I'll be sitting here on the forum...writing my New Years Resolution!!


Feel better.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

My favorite meal. Osso Buco with side dishes that are to die for! I look forward to this all year. It's like having Giada De Laurentiis doing the cooking.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> My favorite meal. Osso Buco with side dishes that are to die for! I look forward to this all year. It's like having Giada De Laurentiis doing the cooking.


 
YUM! Gotta love the food... You need the recipe for the shrimp we just did - WOW WOW WOW.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

staying home with the kids and my neighbor's and my brotherinlaw and sisterinlaw. probably eating and playing cards!

happy new year everyone!!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> My favorite meal. Osso Buco with side dishes that are to die for! I look forward to this all year. It's like having Giada De Laurentiis doing the cooking.


No offense Vern, but I would rather have Giada in my kitchen cooking than you :


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

We are going to my mom's house this year. She is having a little shindig. We will leave early though and be home to ring in the new year with B&B.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'll be spending the evening in my room, sitting in the dark, bawling my eyes out. Happy New Year!! 2008 is already looking like its gonna suck....


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I'll be spending the evening in my room, sitting in the dark, bawling my eyes out. Happy New Year!! 2008 is already looking like its gonna suck....


If that's the way 2008 is starting, maybe you have no where to go but up! I hope all your dreams come true in 2008. I'm sorry something or somebody has made you sad tonight.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I'll be spending the evening in my room, sitting in the dark, bawling my eyes out. Happy New Year!! 2008 is already looking like its gonna suck....


Turn the lights on, get your Tucker and give him a hug, and watch a really good movie!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm staying home with my DH, the kids and their friends and my doggies. I prefer it this way...whenever DH and I go to a party, I am always wishing I was with the kids and the dogs! I did pop the Moet that my SIL gave me, didn't have that Martha Stewart knack and made a tad bit of a mess....oh well the champagne is yummy, should've taken a lesson from Phoebe and licked it off the counter!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

We've bought some fireworks with my friend and will be launching them from a golf park, then we'll be drinking and grinning with rest of the people 
Our dogs are staying home, they're scared of fireworks... Kia is 
Anyhow, once again, all the best. We're leaving soon.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Right now I have 6 teenagers in my basement....ugh......Happy fricken New Year....LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I just got rid of 14 ..18 year olds and my daughter is at her bf's for the night and Dh is out of town...looks like IM housebound with the crew...


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I just got rid of 14 ..18 year olds and my daughter is at her bf's for the night and Dh is out of town...looks like IM housebound with the crew...


Sounds like the perfect way to ring in the New Year.....  almost perfect anyway.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well I voted stay home couldn;t in good conscience vote for stay at home in bed before midnight seeing as I haven;t slept in three days. LOL


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hooch, for god's sake, go to bed !!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Staying home, no kids here, will have some beers and ring in the new Year. 2008 has got to be better then this last one...LOL


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm at work. Might make it home before midnight.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> No offense Vern, but I would rather have Giada in my kitchen cooking than you :


Nah, not me! The DW does the cooking. Better then Giada IMHO.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> Nah, not me! The DW does the cooking. Better then Giada IMHO.


I suppose it would be tough to explain what Giada was doing in the kitchen to DW too.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Wait, who is Giada?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I suppose it would be tough to explain what Giada was doing in the kitchen to DW too.


I'm sure she would not mind, as long as Giada is doing the cooking.


----------

